# Guide to Buying Digital Photography Books



## thefluffanutta (Jan 21, 2007)

I've put together this page on Squidoo.com, with reviews of 5 books on digital photography. Let me know what you think...

>> *Guide to Buying Digital Photography Books*

Cheers,

_thefluffanutta_


----------

